
Show HN: Fully-Featured Browser P2P WebTorrent Client - diegorbaquero
https://btorrent.xyz/
======
baristaGeek
Love this.

What can you tell us about how you are powering this tool?

~~~
diegorbaquero
It's Built with: WebTorrent, AngularJS, Skeleton, Normalize.css, Moment.js,
ui-grid, pretty-bytes, ng-file-upload, ng-notify.

Written in Jade, CoffeeScript and Sass. Developed using HarpJS and hosted with
nginx pointing to 200.html as SPA.

Hosted in my dedicated server in PA, USA. Powered by jsDelivr and CloudFlare.

GitHub here:
[https://github.com/DiegoRBaquero/BTorrent](https://github.com/DiegoRBaquero/BTorrent)

------
estebandalelr
Awesome, bro

